
EU Court: YouTube Not Required to Share Email and IP-Addresses of Movie Pirates - aspenmayer
https://torrentfreak.com/eu-court-youtube-not-required-to-share-email-and-ip-addresses-of-movie-pirates-200709/
======
aspenmayer
For the purposes of this law, the word “address” only refers to physical
location and/or it’s corresponding mailing addresses. Not at all how I thought
this would play out. The ruling is linked below.

[http://curia.europa.eu/juris/documents.jsf?num=C-264/19](http://curia.europa.eu/juris/documents.jsf?num=C-264/19)

> Interestingly the EU Court says that obtaining additional information on
> users isn’t completely ruled out but such decisions are to be made by EU
> Member States after balancing various fundamental rights, including acting
> proportionately.

> “The Court nevertheless stated that the Member States have the option to
> grant holders of intellectual property rights the right to receive fuller
> information, provided, however, that a fair balance is struck between the
> various fundamental rights involved and compliance with the other general
> principles of EU law, such as the principle of proportionality,” the Court
> adds

